# Ball Python Photography



## LK_Imagery

Aside from being a photographer I am also a Ball Python Breeder. I have some friends who have some higher end animals and asked me over to take some photos.... Enjoy.

Silver Bullet Ball Python






Pewter Ball Python sticking it's tongue out.





Pastel Lesser Ball Python





Thanks for looking!


----------



## CupCakeCommando

bawwww they are cute  :3   #3 is amazing! the yellow is  astounding!


----------



## LK_Imagery

Thanks, There are even more brighter variations out there. I just didn't take photos of them haha


----------



## Nikkor

I actually think they're all super adorable! Haha! I love the last one. That's some dynamic yellow! Well done! Are there more!?!?


----------



## CCarsonPhoto

Love #2 the best. Looks like a magazine shot!


----------



## Big Mike

Nice.  I used to have several snakes and other herps, I also went to all the show & sales that came around.  Albino balls were the newest & greatest thing back then.  
I has to find new homes for all of them, but my sister still has my ball python.  They are great.


----------



## LK_Imagery

WeddingPhotographer said:


> I actually think they're all super adorable! Haha! I love the last one. That's some dynamic yellow! Well done! Are there more!?!?



Thanks, the owner of these animals happens to be my bestfriend so I go over and take photos a lot. I am sure I will be posting more here soon 



CCarsonPhoto said:


> Love #2 the best. Looks like a magazine shot!



Thank you very much!



Big Mike said:


> Nice.  I used to have several snakes and other herps, I also went to all the show & sales that came around.  Albino balls were the newest & greatest thing back then.
> I has to find new homes for all of them, but my sister still has my ball python.  They are great.



Ball pythons are great pets, I've got 13 of my own and a Chameleon. I love me some reptiles as much as I love me some photography!


----------

